# Age range for mates?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there a recommended age range for mates in ringneck doves?

Or more specifically, I found someone who is willing to sell me a dove who is around 1 to 1.5 years of age, and my dove is somewhere between 6 and 9 months old. Would they make suitable mates? Is there anything I should look out for if I put them together?


----------

